# license



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

What is required to get a license to operate a motorbike? Is it different requirements in other cities or a country wide law?

thanks

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

think its same countrywide. Took my test in pinas,,passed. If u have a usa bike license u can just change it for pinas. I didn't,was a bigger deal back then


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The main requirement is that you need to be in the Philippines for one month and have a visa good for a further 12 months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The main requirement is that you need to be in the Philippines for one month and have a visa good for a further 12 months.


Yep, agree Gary and though "that is the law" helps little for those trying to do the right thing on a 36 month revisited tourist visa, run away then start again. I have mentioned this in other posts that the left hand needs to tell the right hand there is a discrepancy and needs to be remedied. LTO and Immi need to communicate big time.

SRRV, Balakbayan or 13a/b visas can secure but for those availing a generous tourist visa system the answer is no. This needs to be addressed, perhaps the same as opening a bank account to conduct daily business (not laundering monies groan). Welcome to the Philippines where it can be somewhat frustrating to secure retirement/blowing ones hard earned cash and trying to live a dream?
Perhaps others can offer up answers to this frustrating dilemma, I see no answers until laws change and unfortunately will drive illegally here (never take your passport whilst driving). Until I decide on an SRRV or jump the fence and marry a local pinay, already married but means diddly squat here.

My better half with a 500 peso (kellogg's box) drivers license in the Philippines secured an Australian drivers licence with driving lessons and little fuss there after. Never an accident or fine in 5 years. All us expats want is to be able to drive legally without fear of fines/persecution while trying to abide by/with an unattainable legal security devised by the left hand. appears the right hand is blind.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Schadenfreude


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

You are allowed to use your licence from what ever country you are from for a certain amount of time, I think it is 3 months, then you just show your old licence to LTO and they exchange it for a Philippine licence, that is what i did. Another thing do not believe that marrying a filipina is an easy thing, you have to go to the Australian embassy (if you are an Australian) they will check if you are married in Australia or not, then the NBI will run checks also, it take more than didley squat to get married here as there has been so many fake marriages taken place in the Philippines so the NBI has cracked down making it hard for foreigners to marry filipinas.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danman said:


> I think it is 3 months, then you just show your old licence to LTO and they exchange it for a Philippine licence, that is what i did.


It is 90 days, just doing an exchange is no longer legal unless you meet the resistancy requirements. Balikbayan does not work because you need to meet 13 months in total.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Schadenfreude


I wonder if you are right Mark, interesting thought, I simply assumed ignorance to the plight with the likes of myself and I am sure plenty of others trying to abide by the law. So it unfortunately appears that I will be driving illegally for the foreseeable future.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

typical Philippines,typical!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> how do I get a 12 month tourist visa? When I was living there before I had to visit immigration office in Davao city every 3 months to renew. I am coming back again to stay and I have access to a motor bike. So I wanted to use it for transportation.
> 
> ...


Not available, 6 months is the max you can get as a tourist.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gary,

so you are saying I can't get a local driver license since I can only get a visa for 6 months as a tourist? I wonder why they want a 12 month visa to be able to get a license?

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

You can't technically get a DL with a Balikbayan either since the requirement is 30 days plus 12 months. 

From my experience the international DL is good enough. They never ask how long you have been in the country. If they ask what your business is here in the PI just say you are visiting.

I guess there is a chance but I am willing to take any small risk like a minimal fine if I got caught.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ... So it unfortunately appears that I will be driving illegally for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


While you may get away with it by paying the on the spot no receipt fine in cash, you do run the risk of having your health and vehicle insurance denied coverage because of an illegal act, i.e. no valid license.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ..... I wonder why they want a 12 month visa to be able to get a license?
> 
> art


The reason I heard on a different forum was that there were many abandoned vehicles bought by tourist visa holders and left at the airport with loans against them.

Not sure how true but one never knows.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> You can't technically get a DL with a Balikbayan either since the requirement is 30 days plus 12 months.
> 
> From my experience the international DL is good enough. They never ask how long you have been in the country. If they ask what your business is here in the PI just say you are visiting.
> 
> I guess there is a chance but I am willing to take any small risk like a minimal fine if I got caught.


My experience Zep with international drivers licences is they are not worth the paper they are written on nor the 30 buck fee and only valid for 12 months.
In my early days of holidaying around the world I always got an international drivers licence thinking my rear end was covered,,,,, not so. In the states 12/13 years ago I was pulled up by highway patrol, random check, produced my international D/L and the officer said no your drivers licence from your country of origin, the same happened for I.D. to hire that car, this also happened to me many times throughout western Europe and even more recently 8 years ago a couple of times in southern Europe, even as far south as Crete.
Never bothered since and never a problem.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> While you may get away with it by paying the on the spot no receipt fine in cash, you do run the risk of having your health and vehicle insurance denied coverage because of an illegal act, i.e. no valid license.


Yes good call Rick but the car and insurances are in Bens name. In all the years I have driven in PH. have never been pulled over or speeding fines and at Barangay road blocks see me when I roll down the window and usher me on my way. If Ben is driving they ask for his licence.

I, probably like most others feel it is a sad state of affairs that PH. like most civilised countries give tourists the courtesy of allowing the foreigner to drive for 90 days but if one wishes to be a tourist beyond 90 days then (in parenthesis) that visitor/tourist is breaking the law. The inconsistencies not only with this law but a multitude of others beggars belief and then some.
As a very famous physicist stated many times "why is it so" Julius Sumner Miller.
While I simply ask how can this disparity be amended/fixed? Steve, "lefties" probably summed it all up correctly." typical Philippines,typical!!!"

A little to the left but I am sure if I and Ben chatted with our local captain and pulled a few chains I could have a Filipino drivers licence quick smart but guess what? I'm not going to play those games.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> My experience Zep with international drivers licences is they are not worth the paper they are written on nor the 30 buck fee and only valid for 12 months.
> In my early days of holidaying around the world I always got an international drivers licence thinking my rear end was covered,,,,, not so. In the states 12/13 years ago I was pulled up by highway patrol, random check, produced my international D/L and the officer said no your drivers licence from your country of origin, the same happened for I.D. to hire that car, this also happened to me many times throughout western Europe and even more recently 8 years ago a couple of times in southern Europe, even as far south as Crete.
> Never bothered since and never a problem.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Well I actually meant the DL from your own country. Forgot there is such a thing as an international one. So I just hand the officer my California DL and they have a big grin on their face and say "International License". I say yeah and then they chit chat for awhile and you are on your way. They never ask how long you have been in country,


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

For what it’s worth, I’ve read on other forums that people have gotten a 6 month visa, turn around the next day and get yet another 6 month extension which gives you 12 months. They then went and got a license.
Of course that idea is shot if you’ve already had 1 6 month extension as you cannot get 3 of them in a 36 month period, only 2. 
I’ve also heard that in Dumaguete tourists can get one on a regular visa. No idea how long either will fly before they crack down on it. 
For a while here you could pay some LTO people in Cebu to waive that requirement but, a bunch of them just got busted for doing it so, that’s probably not an option anymore here. At least for a while. A pretty shady way to get a license anyway. As with anything here, YMMV. 

Personally, I don’t even want to drive here in Cebu. Clark yes, here, no. I’m perfectly content in a Grab, sitting back in the A/C and letting them deal with the traffic and crazy driver headaches.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> My experience Zep with international drivers licences is they are not worth the paper they are written on nor the 30 buck fee and only valid for 12 months.
> ......


There is no such thing as an international driver licence. It is an international driving permit which is simply a documnt that translates the details on your licence into several languages so that they can be read in places where they do not understand the language of your driver licence. They are void unless accompanied by your original licence.

Here in the Philippines if your home licence is in English, then you don't need it since they understand English here. Go to the UAE and you need it since most police cannot read English.

rYou will always get away with it with the cops, either they will not know, not care or be more interested in the spot cash fine with no receipt issued. My concren is that if you have an accident with a high claim for medical expenses the insurance company will , naturally, be doing their due diligance in ensuring that they are actually responsable for paying. If the accident happened 91 days or more after you last entered the Philippines they might be able to deny the claim due to an illegal act, driving without a valid licence.

It took me 30 minutes at the QC LTO to walk in and out with my plastic licence in my wallet. I had copies of passport, visa and my medical clearence in hand.

Total cost was 852 plus 200 for the medical, ( and another 32 p each way for the MRT.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> There is no such thing as an international driver licence. It is an international driving permit which is simply a documnt that translates the details on your licence into several languages so that they can be read in places where they do not understand the language of your driver licence. They are void unless accompanied by your original licence.
> 
> Here in the Philippines if your home licence is in English, then you don't need it since they understand English here. Go to the UAE and you need it since most police cannot read English.
> 
> ...


I guess holding a Philippines licence that you aren't qualified to hold would also become a problem. If the claim was big enough for the insurance company to dig into your imagination status they could determine that you were provided with the licence fraudulently and it won't be the issuing LTO that cops the flack.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Several years back I was also trying to get an International License and was told don't do it and it appears from that's the message I've heard over the years. 

The Philippine Drivers License should be good but don't forget like everything else dealing with a government ID you have to keep your original Drivers License receipt, I was cleaning out my wallet the other day and noticed I had receipt for my drivers license in the wallet and nearly tossed it out sure would have made some space but it's one of those supporting documents the police might ask for.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> The Philippine Drivers License should be good but don't forget like everything else dealing with a government ID you have to keep your original Drivers License receipt, I was cleaning out my wallet the other day and noticed I had receipt for my drivers license in the wallet and nearly tossed it out sure would have made some space but it's one of those supporting documents the police might ask for.


You are telling me I need to keep the receipt on me as well as the plastic DL? That does not seem right. I don't plan on doing that as I don't use a wallet, just money clip with DL inside. I would think the paper receipt would only be necessary if you lost the plastic DL.

I just got my LTO DL today. "The Guy" was helpful in obtaining it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bureaucracy*



Zep said:


> You are telling me I need to keep the receipt on me as well as the plastic DL? That does not seem right. I don't plan on doing that as I don't use a wallet, just money clip with DL inside. I would think the paper receipt would only be necessary if you lost the plastic DL.
> 
> I just got my LTO DL today. "The Guy" was helpful in obtaining it.


It depends on the officer but I've been stopped before for not wearing a seat belt and I don't remember him asking for a receipt.

Back in 2013-14 (a little off topic but hang with me) all foreigners had to report to the main office in Manila regardless of what location you lived on because they'd had a fire and or their data base was compromised and I think some ACR cards were fake and thousands of documents were lost and who knows maybe hard drives, I'll never forget that, they had tables set up because of the huge numbers of expats in line so maybe there's not a reliable back up for all these documents online hence the receipts for new ones.

Good idea to keep all your receipts and I'm not sure if you have to carry the Drivers License receipt but I remember years ago being told to have it with my drivers license burned up but I agree I probably wouldn't want to carry that either or the burdensome wallet I have a thin metal wallet that holds all my cards and it won't bend and a change bag for public transportation, I don't have a car anymore so for sure I won't be carrying that receipt.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Another benefit that makes getting the ACR and 13A worth all of the BS. Showed them my US license, took there so called "physical" which was some teenager in a white coat stating "for sure" I am alive. Taking my picture; paying the fee and sitting on my azz for 2 hours and "wala" I now have a Philippine license with the motorcycle add.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Zep said:


> You can't technically get a DL with a Balikbayan either since the requirement is 30 days plus 12 months.
> 
> From my experience the international DL is good enough. They never ask how long you have been in the country. If they ask what your business is here in the PI just say you are visiting.
> 
> I guess there is a chance but I am willing to take any small risk like a minimal fine if I got caught.


I was stopped about a year ago whilst driving on my UK licence. The police officer also asked for my passport to check my entry date.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I was stopped about a year ago whilst driving on my UK licence. The police officer also asked for my passport to check my entry date.


Hence not having your passport with you Dave, sorry officer it's at home or with immi as I am extending my visa to 59 days but as said if push comes to shove and there was an accident then problems would definitely arise if you have been in the country for more than 90 days, a risk many and foolhardy take because the system here is contradictory forcing those that want to abide by these laws to leave the country every 90 days and others to risk all.
Interestingly where we live is a small province, some 45K odd souls, when we go into town we see the same traffic enforcers and police officers and yes they see us also, we do tend to stand out us foreigners, though never stopped by them yet I'm sure it will come and to date I am legal as I am in and out of the country less than the 90 day "problem".

How does one address this oversight tactfully? Perhaps we need a voice in government that reflects the needs of those wishing to stay in this country, trying to assimilate and follow the law? Not going to happen as we are a speck in the ocean.
I guess after 90 days Ben will be doing all the driving until I go down the SRRV path, probably some years away.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Zep said:


> You are telling me I need to keep the receipt on me as well as the plastic DL? That does not seem right. I don't plan on doing that as I don't use a wallet, just money clip with DL inside. I would think the paper receipt would only be necessary if you lost the plastic DL.


I know when I went to open my BDO account a few years ago, the girl helping me told me to make sure and get the paper Original Receipt (OR) to show them when I came back from the LTO or they would not be able to accept the LTO Drivers License as valid ID.

This is due to a lot of fixers having their buddies at the LTO produce the plastic ID card but not actually put you into the computer system, so the card was technically a fake (even though it was produced at the LTO). If the LTO rep follows all the official steps and puts you in the system, they will generate the OR which is what places like banks want to make sure that it DL is a "valid ID".


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

HondaGuy said:


> I know when I went to open my BDO account a few years ago, the girl helping me told me to make sure and get the paper Original Receipt (OR) to show them when I came back from the LTO or they would not be able to accept the LTO Drivers License as valid ID.
> 
> This is due to a lot of fixers having their buddies at the LTO produce the plastic ID card but not actually put you into the computer system, so the card was technically a fake (even though it was produced at the LTO). If the LTO rep follows all the official steps and puts you in the system, they will generate the OR which is what places like banks want to make sure that it DL is a "valid ID".


Just seems if you can make a fake DL then you could make a fake receipt. I would think a fake OR would be easier to produce.

In any case, people can do as they wish. I won't carry it but file it away with my other so called official PI documents.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I guess holding a Philippines licence that you aren't qualified to hold would also become a problem. If the claim was big enough for the insurance company to dig into your imagination status they could determine that you were provided with the licence fraudulently and it won't be the issuing LTO that cops the flack.


They might. I would think that they may just stop at looking for a license but if enough money was at stake they would dig deeper.

I am legal in this aspect (all aspects actually) I have a SRRV and a Philippine license so no matter how long I stay I am covered as long as I do the regular renewals. I did a straight conversion, only got passenger car on my Philippine license, I did ask for motorcycle but since I did not have it on my home one they did not give it to me here.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Just got my Philippine drivers license so can report on current requirements/process and also that the basic information here is correct. Spent a few days recently in San Fernando La Union so did the deed there, escorted by a Filipina friend. The applicant needs to bring/supply copies of foreign license, passport and current visa. With a form from LTO went down the street a few doors to get medical, took BP and passed basic hearing & vision tests, back to LTO with completed forms. Finger printed, photographed and application processed, 1 hour and done. Damage 400 pesos for medical and 853 for license. Asked about a motorcycle endorsement and was told to come back after 5 months, Sir.


----------

